# I hear that alot/I get that alot



## iggyca

If someone were to say you look like someone and you were to reply "yah i get that alot". This doesnt have to be an exact translation but what would you say in that situation.

My try:
 madalas ko marinig yan


----------



## niernier

"Marami nang nakapagsabi niyan" -> Many have told me that.

But your response, "madalas ko marinig yan" is also applicable.


----------



## apsicle

My try:

You could also say something like "_*sabi nga nila..."*_ though it may sound the person is bragging too much. 

_A: You look like Brad Pitt_
_B: Yeah! I get that a lot_

_A: Kamuhka mo si Brad Pitt_
_B: Sabi nga nila!_


----------

